# Not sure what this is



## lect1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys i left my tegu with my roomate for 3 days while i went away for thanks giving i didnt think it would be a problem since he has several lizards and he has seen me feed and has fed my tegu several times i got back today n the first thing i did was check on him when i went to grab him to see how he was doing and hold him he what looked like clear mucus coming from his mouth im ive never seen him do this before so im worried


----------



## LonelyBlackWolf (Dec 1, 2013)

it COULD be a respiratory infection,but I'm not sure because I'm not an expert or something,you shold take him to a vet!!
a quote from a website:
"*Symptoms and Diagnosis:*Symptoms include listlessness, weight loss due to decreased appetite, swollen or bloated body, gaping, open mouth breathing, often with audible exhalations when in an advanced state. Wheezing may be heard, or clicking noises when breathing. *Bubbly, stringy or sheeting mucous appears in the mouth*. The head may be held in a raised position to facilitate breathing"
http://www.anapsid.org/rti.html


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 1, 2013)

They can sometimes over-drink water and have some come back out of their mouth but that seems like a lot and looks mucousy. It even looks like a lot for a respiratory infection, try opening his mouth to make sure nothing is lodged in his throat. bump his temps up and I would recommend a vet trip. They can listen to his lungs and look at the fluid under a microscope to determine if its infection.


----------



## lect1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks im taking him to the vet today


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 2, 2013)

Let us know how it goes!


----------

